# Tri-5 Nationals (Image Heavy)



## SCraig (Aug 13, 2017)

The Tri-5 Nationals are an annual event at Beech Bend Raceway in Bowling Green, KY devoted exclusively to '55, '56, and '57 Chevys.  They have a car show, swap meet, and drag race that has been very well attended.  I heard the announcer state that there were around 2,800 cars on the property but I think that was pretty optimistic.  I certainly didn't count them but my estimate would have been about half that.  Regardless there were a bunch and I had a great time.

Uh, OK, a Micro '57






Evil Eye





BelVette - The '55, '56, and '57 Chevys are BelAir models.  This owner put a '57 body on a Corvette chassis and called it a BelVette.  I didn't see the engine but the interior was 100% Corvette right down to the digital dash.









Black Knight (far lane) and Excalibur (near lane) Andy and Lester Johnson (father and son)  both running Top Sportsman class.  I've seen Excalibur run a number of times but this was the first time I've seen Black Night.  Black Knight laid down a 231mph pass at 6.something seconds.





This was another Top Sportsman car.  Very quick ...





This one is a Super Pro car, 9.0 second bracket.  I like it because if you look closely at the front brake caliper you can read "Wilwood" on it.  Who says the Sigma 18-300 doesn't resolve well?  That's at about 150mph.










And the inevitable gaggle of gassers ...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 17, 2017)

The Black Knight looks like a really cool car. Nice set.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 17, 2017)

Great set.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks, guys.  Much appreciated.

Yep, Black Knight is really cool.  Turbocharged (Procharger) Hemi in a chopped '55 body.  I was waaaaay off trying to get action shots of them, the one I included above is the only one I got.  I had been shooting 10 second to 12 second cars all day, and when those two lit off I was way to slow and lazy to keep up with them.

I did make one mistake above though.  I said "Andy and Lester Johnson (father and son)" and actually Lester is the father.  If you do Facebook (I don't) they have a page there.  LJ Motorsports, LLC is the name of it and I think they post to it frequently.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2017)

Sweet set


----------



## SCraig (Aug 18, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Sweet set


Thanks.  Glad you liked them.

In case anyone is interested there are more on my web site at This URL.


----------

